# My Deal's Wheels Van Finally Finished



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally finished my Deal's Wheels Van. Built pretty much out of box. Did Strip all chrome and after assembly repainted chrome with Alclad II Chrome System.

Too many coats of Clear on the surfboards caused the boards to no longer fit in the rack so I fabricated some functional bungee cords from elastic beading cord and wire.

I have a second one in my stash and plan to make all doors functional, add sunroof, and convert the figure to a freestanding figure to be placed outside the bus.

Enjoy!

, , ,


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I never really cared all that much for these models, but sometimes they turn out really cool... like this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Wow!* That's some _incredible_ work there! Love the Alclad -- I *have* to try it. How did you do the red stripe? That is almost unbelievable :thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait to see your next one! 

So far, we're all from Pa. here :wave: Looking forward to seeing more of your work.

John


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Got to love that Alclad. The more I use it the better I get with it and it gives a more scale chrome appearance to the model.

The red stripe is actually a very fine pinstripe tape that I use with my R/C helicopters and planes.

Been in PA for almost thirty years now. I am actually a displaced Hoosier.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Great looking build! Nice work!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I love classic Volkswagens and the Deal's Wheels kits so, naturally, this one is an all-time favorite of mine. Very nicely done, and I love your solution for attaching the surfboards to the roof rack!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow,,way cool job. I dig any of the 60's-70's kits


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

that's very cool, i likes


----------

